# PC blockiert Zugriff aufs Internet der anderen Rechner



## klaerchen (4. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Seit drei Wochen bemerkte ich immer wieder, daß wenn PC 1 (Lan 1) ins Internet geht, also Verbindung zum Router aufnimmt, alle anderen Computer aus dem Heimnetzwerk und somit aus dem Internet rauswirft. 
Bei den anderen handelt es sich um einen weiteren PC via Dlan auf Anschluß Lan 2 und einen Laptop über Wlan. Anschluß Lan 3 ist für den Drucker und scheint nicht beeinflußt zu werden. 

Ich habe in diesen Zeitraum an der Fritzbox 7170 und an den PC in den Netzwerkeinstellungen nichts verändert! Somit habe ich überhaupt keine Ahnung was im Moment los ist. Interessant ist, daß ich eine zweite 7170er habe (mit den gleichen Einstellungen) und der Fehler tritt immer noch auf
Ein Umstecken der Lan-Kabel von Lan 1 auf 3 usw. hat ebenso keinen positiven Effekt.

Kennt einer das Problem was ich habe?

PS: Betriebssystem von allen PCs ist Win 7 64bit.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (4. August 2013)

Habe zwar einen anderen Router, aber ein Reset hat damals geholfen. Hast du das mal probiert?


----------



## klaerchen (4. August 2013)

Der zweite Router ist komplett neu aufgesetzt worden mit Reset auf Werkseinstellung und Update auf neue Firmware: half nix.


----------



## Eldiabolo (4. August 2013)

Du hast aber nicht zwei Router gleichzeitig im Netzwerk, ja? Sonst kann das nix werden. 

Wenn du den zweiten Router nur zum Testen ohne den anderen dran hattest, und es trotz Firmwarerest nicht funktioniert würde ich mal auf den PC an Lan1 als Fehlerquelle tippen. 

Das kann alles und nichts sein. Wenn der Pc schon länger nicht neuaufgesetzt wurde, vllt mal das machen. Ist am radikalste, sollte aber Helfen. 

Sonst vllt mal Antivirenprogramme deaktivieren davor auf Malware checken.


----------



## klaerchen (4. August 2013)

Selbstverständlich ist nur ein Router dran. Und so alt ist das Windows auch nicht, wurden nicht viele Programme oder Hardware installiert, und viel wird an dem auch nicht gemacht. Ich werde mal schauen, ob Malware drauf ist.


----------



## Timsu (4. August 2013)

Hast du irgendwo manuell IPs zugewiesen?


----------



## klaerchen (4. August 2013)

Hatte ich zuerst versucht (IP), hat aber auch nichts gebracht. Mir scheint zusätzlich auch ein Dlan-Adapter kaputt gegangen zu sein, habe zum Glück Ersatz.

Malware habe ich keine auf den drei PCs gefunden. Werde morgen mal die Antivirenprogramme abschalten und dann noch einmal berichten.

Ach ja: über Wlan scheint es keine Probleme mehr zu geben. Warum auch immer...

Edit: Die Dlan-Adapter sind doch alle in Ordnung (nach Reset). Nur leider funktioniert die Internetverbindung immer noch nicht und das trotz, daß der PC1 komplett neu aufgesetzt und am PC2 neue Netzwerktreiber installiert wurden. Letztere sagt immer noch "nicht identifiziertes Netzwerk gefunden" und das war's auch.


----------



## klaerchen (7. August 2013)

Also, nachdem ich wohl umsonst mehrere Stunden verbracht habe, um zwei PCs platt zu machen, zeigt sich immernoch der gleiche Fehler bzw. das gleiche Problem: PC1 geht ins Internet und schmeißt PC2 raus. Danach sehe ich nur noch das Heimnetzwerk und das war's. Wenn ich nun manuell das Kabel ziehe findet er nur ein "nicht identifiziertes Netzwerk" und Schluß. 
Ich habe keine Ahnung, welches Programm diesen Fehler verursacht...

Edit: Ich habe sodaß Gefühl, daß es sich um einen Hardewarefehler handelt, verursacht von den Mainboards bzw. den Lan-Controllern/Bios.
Der Fehler trat erst, so vermute ich, in den Zeitraum auf, wo ich die neue Platine (siehe Signatur) installiert habe. Ein neues Bios wurde auch aufgetragen.


----------



## kühlprofi (8. August 2013)

Was hast du für einen Router? Verwendest du DHCP? Falls ja versuche mal beim Router bei DHCP via MAC-Adresse fixe IP's zuzuweisen. PC's natürlich weiterhin auf DHCP lassen.

Ich denke nicht, dass es sich hier um ein Hardware oder Bios Problem handelt sondern um ein Konfigurations-Problem.
HAst du irgendwelche FW installiert?


----------



## klaerchen (8. August 2013)

Ich habe hier zwei identische AVM 7170 FritzBoxen. Die Firmware ist die neuste 29.04.87. Wie unter Beitrag sieben zu lesen ist, hatte ich schon die Zuweisung versucht, ohne Erfolg. Das nennt sich hier "Diesem Netzwerkgerät immer die gleiche IP-Adresse zuweisen", man muß nur einen Haken setzen. Die MAC- und IP-Adressen stehen drüber.

Oder meinst Du anderes?


----------



## kühlprofi (8. August 2013)

klaerchen schrieb:


> Ich habe hier zwei identische AVM 7170 FritzBoxen. Die Firmware ist die neuste 29.04.87. Wie unter Beitrag sieben zu lesen ist, hatte ich schon die Zuweisung versucht, ohne Erfolg. Das nennt sich hier "Diesem Netzwerkgerät immer die gleiche IP-Adresse zuweisen", man muß nur einen Haken setzen. Die MAC- und IP-Adressen stehen drüber.
> 
> Oder meinst Du anderes?



Sorry, dann habe ich etwas überlesen, das ist schon das, was ich meinte. 
Wozu hast du denn 2 Fritzchen?


----------



## klaerchen (8. August 2013)

Es gibt da noch eine andere Funktion, wo ich den IP-Bereich des Routers adressieren kann. Was ist damit? Eine Fritzbox ist als Ersatz gedacht.


----------

